# Boxhall's small O gauge layout



## Boxhall (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm new to this forum and thought I'd start by posting pictures of my (first) layout me and my kids made. It's based on one I saw in book by Stanley Trzoniec but shrunk down from 4x8 to 3.5x6.5 for storage purposes. It think it ended up with a nice small town north woods feel.

Actually this layout no longer exists, taken apart for our next slightly bolder layout to be built with lessons learned from the first. I'll add pictures to this thread of the new one as we move along with it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, we look forward to the *New Improved* layout.  You managed quite a lot in the space available on the old one.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice little layout. More real-estate in the works for Rev 2 ? Do keep us posted!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome here to the site.

Nicely done.:thumbsup:

Get rid of the sofa and double your space.
You don't need a sofa in the train room.


----------

